# Trimming the eyes!



## puppymom (Dec 18, 2006)

How do we trim around the eyes of our papipoo pup? She has long hairs that are starting to grow into her eyes. She wiggles so much and works herself into such a snit that we can't get her to hold still long enough. We are afraid of hurting her but we are 200 miles from a groomer so we need to fix the problem ourselves. We have tried doing it with my husband holding her and me clipping but can't even get near her. We have showed her the scissors, tried to get her to relax and nothing. She is at the point where I am afraid she may bite, she gets so upset.

Please help!


----------



## Kerry (Jan 12, 2007)

I have clipped a little bit around my pup's eyes, but it sure isn't easy! There are times when she is really sleepy, I treat her every few seconds and can manage to get a few hairs. It's scary, but I can tell now if she is going to be totally still or not. It's not like regular grooming. I don't stick with it if she is squirmy. I just wait and try another time. At night is best because once she gets tired, she can hardly keep her eyes open and is very calm.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

ok well u want to sit ur pup dowwn on a table sumwhere high so u can see what u are doing if u have someone to help its a good idea for them o hold the dogs head just gently so they can wiggle to much.

if the pup is worried about the noise ur scissors for a few times a day sit them on the side and just pretend cutting so they get used to the noise and lots ahh good puppy and what have u  as uv said she is very worked about them then this might take a little longer just get her used to u holding her under the chin nice and firmly not hurting her she might act better with just u there but if ur worried she will recate to that the aaaaaahhhaaaaaahhh word is grate if she is being naughty rather than no it will just take time she will get used to it if u practice this 1or 2 a day 

then i hold the hair under ther muzzle most have a little beard and then using sharp scissors just pull the hair away from the skin with ur fingers and thensnip it away if ur pup is facin u hen use ur scissors pointing away from the eyes just incase u slip or the dog moves and if ur so far away from the grommers i would invest in some good scissors an thinnning scissors i love roseline scissors and then u can get ur comb and comb down her like eye brows and using the thinning scissors just tapper it away the first time wont look grate but it will grow back and the more u practice on here the better u will get.

then i would also turn her around and lif the tail and when she is standing really still just trim away the hair from round he bumhole and a good tip it at the base of the tale about1/2inch from the bum just trim it off and i will stop clingon bits of poo

and anothe thing is tip ur dogs feet and just trim the hair away inside so they don get matted up. u might find it easyer using a mini clippers they are like£15 here for a good one this will also keep her feet health and the nails will ware down better if they havnt got slippers on.

and also make her stand teching the stand is worth every second u do it
get ur little dog and just for about 10seconds just make them stand up and ru there belly while saying stand do this on the counter b4 u groomer her and when out on walks and around the house maybe 2or 3 imes a day it will help u when grooming here and if ned to go to the vets 


hope this has helped f u got any other questions just ask.


xxxxx


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

The best thing to do is to have an area just for grooming her, ie. the top of the laundry machine. This way she learns that every time she is on it, she will be getting groomed in some way (whether it be nails, trimming, or brushing). Make this area a possitive area so that she doesn't learn to hate it.

To get her used to grooming, whatever it may be, place her on top of the machine and lightly brush her. While doing so give her lots of praise and or treats (small enough that she doean't have to chew). This will help show her that this area isn't so bad. Continue on simple steps like this until you can put her on the table and she doesn't fuss, usually 4-5 times. 

When you get to her bangs, grab the hair under her chin and hold while brushing her bangs forward. If she is calm reward her. If she fusses say a quick no, and hold on untill she stops *then* let go. To her she'll think there is no ponit in fussing because if I'm calm they stop. Repeat this step (in the same day) untill you grab her and she stays still. Bring the scissors into play and repeat steps. The same will go for nail clippings and other grooming issues. Remember to praise her when she is behaving (while she is standing calm and still for you, tell her she is a good girl). 

This may seem a little tedious at first, but you'll be glad you did it in the end. Not having a groomer at your convenience means doing it yourself. 

Remember your in charge, she doesn't tell you when to stop, you tell her.


----------



## puppymom (Dec 18, 2006)

Thank you for the advise. We will start by getting her used to the scissors and slowly work our way up actually clipping her. I guess my next trip to the big city, I will have to invest in a pair of grooming scissors with rounded tips. Just so afraid of accidentally hurting her. Who would have thought a 5lb puppy would be so hard to hang on to!!!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

i would not do her on the washing machine unless its got a hard top or put a towel on as some dogs freak out with the noise.

u want some straight scissors u can be them on line 

this is a uk site but its just to give u the idea of what u are looking for 

http://www.groomers-online.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_19_21&products_id=107


http://www.groomers-online.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_28_110&products_id=132

i would love to see some pics of ur little pup 


xx


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

merrow said:


> i would not do her on the washing machine unless its got a hard top or put a towel on as some dogs freak out with the noise.
> 
> u want some straight scissors u can be them on line
> 
> ...


The washing machine was just a suggestion. It's a place she never goes so it's perfect for grooming her. Outside on a table is good as well, basically somewhere where she only goes to get groomed. And what kind of washing machine doesn't have a hard top? And of course..do not have the machine on!

And 7" curved scissors would be the best. They will give you a more natural clip. When I was grooming we used 10"-12" scissors, but those would be too much for you and unnecessary.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I use the breakfast bar, with a thick towel on it. I have taught all of my dogs to lay on their side, sort of a submissive posture, so that I can easily check their feet and underbelly for foxtails as well as trim their nails. 

Around the eyes...I have my husband hold the dog (dog on its side, hubby's left up between the front legs, hand holding the lower jaw, with his nice long, strong arm laying the length of the dog, his elbow on the hip, the right hand can be used to hold the dog still or rub the head or chest) and I put my left hand around the top of the muzzle with the back of my hand up against the eyes, pretty much covering them. Then I can use my right hand to trim around the top of the eyes. To do around the snout...I put my left hand over the top of the head, covering the eyes and then use my other hand to scissor away around the snout. 
For just the head, hubby could try holding the dog while kneeling on the floor, with the dog between his knees, if the dog is big enough to not just slide right through! With his legs controlling the body of the dog he could use his hands to hold the head of the dog for you.
Always trim away from the eyes, not towards them with the point of the scissors. ALWAYS have some yummy, grooming only, treats in abundance when you're finished. (our dogs think chunks of turkey hot dogs, dried out a little in the microwave are the best, be sure with a small dog not to feed crosscut rounds of hot dog slices, slice the hotdog lengthwise first, then into slices, microwave 1 hot dog's pices on a paper plate for 1 minute or so, cool, store in covered container, keeps for about a week) 
While grooming, we find it helps if the person holding can use the hand around the chest to sort of rub the chest and calm the dog. WE put our dogs on their sides every night and just rub their chests and they fall asleep! So try some calming techniques when not grooming so that you can use them when you need them. 
I don't coddle my dogs when we're doing business, no baby talk, mostly quiet so my husband and I can give directions if necessary. An ocassional "good dog" is ok. They know from your body language that you are doing something safe and everything is ok, if you go into the deal with a calm and positive attitude.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

lol i meant some washing machine have a hard covering rather than the meatal toping if he are fitted or sumthing like that as i no a lot of dogs at work dont like the sound of the tinny crates 


good luck with the trimming and training

xx


----------

